

Windows Users Caused Skype Outage - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/20/windows-users-caused-skype-outage/

======
mattculbreth
They aren't prepared for Windows updates? That doesn't sound right at all.
Frankly they need to own up to the error and stop blaming others.

~~~
wyday
Don't get all uppity - they did own up:

"Skype said that whilst their peer-to-peer network has an inbuilt ability to
self-heal, the event 'revealed a previously unseen software bug within the
network resource allocation algorithm which prevented the self-healing
function from working quickly.'"

They were just explaining why it failed now, and not when the bug was
introduced years ago.

------
palish
Hahahah _-breath-_ hahahahah

Ultimate justice for the evil default setting "Start and connect on boot".

~~~
henning
Gotta inflate those "average # of connected users/day" figures somehow.

I wonder if Skype's infrastructure will wind up recapitulating half of
Erlang's runtime system in a very depressing Greenspun's Tenth Law kind of
way.

------
rokhayakebe
yeah right!

